# Tuff 1s unstamped- front just finished



## mongeese (Jan 18, 2017)

This wheel was very dirty. Will post a before picture of the rear that I have not yet got to.


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 19, 2017)

Cool. Any chance of seeing the yellow writing? Trying to decipher the date.


----------



## mongeese (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## mongeese (Jan 19, 2017)

There is the rear mag.


----------



## Myke (Jan 19, 2017)

Nice clean up job!


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 20, 2017)

Very cool.


----------



## mongeese (Jan 20, 2017)

Will be cleaning original comp 2s in yellow to go on these mags. Considering an unbrake kit with a freewheel conversion on rear wheel.


----------



## mongeese (Feb 16, 2017)

Freewheel conversion complete.


----------



## Myke (Feb 20, 2017)

They came out great!


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 2, 2017)

mongeese said:


> View attachment 423167 View attachment 423168 Freewheel conversion complete.



Very cool. ..


----------



## mongeese (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## COOL50 (Apr 25, 2017)

They look great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nycet3 (Apr 30, 2017)

Those look great. Lets see the rest of that beautiful nickel frame.


----------



## mongeese (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## dave429 (May 16, 2017)

Great job on the rims, Awesome bike!


----------



## nycet3 (May 17, 2017)

Sweet. Team Goose frame? Think I spot a flat seat stay on the chain side.


----------

